# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  عاجل || التغطية المستمرة للإنتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة

## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || التغطية المستمرة للإنتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]



فجر يوم 13-5-2011 من مسجد الكالوتي بالرابية بعد صلاة الفجر مباشرة [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...ZUIsWAjY#at=16
* 
الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة وصلاة فجر ميدان التحرير*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]



** صلاة فجر مليونية في مصر في مسجد النور بالعباسية [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]



صلاة فجر مليونية في بورسعيد[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]عاجل || الطيران الإسرائيلي ما زال يحلق في أجواء غزة منذ ساعات الفجر الأولى[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]عاجل || محطة مصر : العديد من الشباب من القناطر الخيرية و المنوفية و عدد من المحافظات يخرجون من القطارات الآن ويتجهون إلى ميدان التحرير رافعين أعلام فلسطين ومصر و ليبيا و يهتفون " زنجة زنجة ودار دار ... إسرائيل هاتولع نار [/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الآلاف أدوا "مليونية صلاة الفجر" ورددوا "على القدس رايحين شهداء بالملايين"


أدى آلاف المصلين صلاة الفجر اليوم الجمعة بمساجد النور وعمرو بن العاص وميدان التحرير والمحافظات المصرية والملقبة بـ " مليونية صلاة الفجر"، والذى دعا إليها آلاف من المسلمين على الموقع الاجتماعى بشبكة الإنترنت"الفيس بوك"، من خلال تنظيم صلوات فجر مليونية ، فى أيام الجمعة ، والسبت ، والأحد القادمين ، من أجل نصرة الشعب الفلسطينى تحت شعار "الشعب يريد العودة إلى فلسطين".
وحدد منظمو دعوة فجر المليونية قائمة كاملة بالمساجد التي سيتم الصلاة فيها حيث حددوا مساجد :النور بالعباسية وعمرو بن العاص بمصر القديمة فضلا عن ميدان التحرير.
وفى مسجد النور بالعباسية، أدى حوالى 6آلاف شخص صلاة فجر الجمعة فى المسجد الرئيسى والشوارع المحيطة به وتنوعت جموع المصلين مابين شباب وشيوخ ونساء وسط ارتفاع الاعلام الفلسطينية داخل وخارج المسجد وتواجد ملحوظ للشرطة العسكرية .

وردد المصلون عقب الصلاة " بالروح بالدم نفديك يا فلسطين "، " على القدس رايحين ، شهداء بالملايين"، فيما غابت أية منشورات ذات صبغة معينة لأية قوى سياسية"
التواجد المكثف فى هذا التوقيت انعكس على الحركة المرورية فى المناطق المحيطة بمسجد النور ، لتشهد محاولات من رجال الشرطة العسكرية لتحقيق السيولة المرورية ، فيما اتجه عدد كبير من المصلين إلى ميدان التحرير .
وفى مسجد عمرو بن العاص ، قام الشيخ محمد جبريل الداعية الاسلامى بإمامة حوالى ألفين شخص فى مليونية صلاة الفجر، حيث قاموا بترديد هتافات تؤكد على وحدة الشعب العربى تجاه الموقف المؤيد للحقوق الفلسطينية وتحرير أرض فلسطين وإقامة دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة، وعقب الصلاة توجه جموع المصلين إلى ميدان التحرير للمشاركة فى المليونية.
وفى ميدان التحرير، قام حوالى ثلاثة ألاف شخص يحملون العلم الفلسطينى بإداء صلاة الفجر فى الساحة الرئيسية وبعد الصلاة تعالت الهتافات المؤكدة على نصرة الشعب الفلسطيني وحقوقه المشروعة ، تلاها مناظرات بين الحاضرين فى عدد من القضايا على الساحة وأبرزها ملف كاميليا شحاتة والفتنة الطائفية.
المصلون لم يقتصروا على فئة معينة دون غيرها ، بل حضرت عشرات العائلات لأداء صلاة الفجر فى ميدان التحرير الذى يعتبر علامة فاصلة فى مصر.
تأتى مليونية الفجر فى أولى فعاليات ما يطلق عليها "جمعة النفير" أو "جمعة الزحف" دعما للانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة ، والتى من المفترض أن تستكمل فعاليتها بالتحرير عبر أداء صلاة الجمعة يليها إقامة قداس ، ومن ثم إطلاق قوافل إلى رفح .. "وهو ما دعت وزارة الداخلية لايقافه نظرا للظروف الدقيقة والحساسة التى تمر بها مصر وتغليبا للمصلحة العليا للوطن ودرءا لأى تداعيات محتملة قد تنتج عن ذلك التحرك .


[/align]*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

تسلم ايديك بنواكب الاحداث اول بـ اول بـ فضلك  :SnipeR (68):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عاجل || سقوط أول شهيد للإنتفاضة "ميلاد سعيد عياش" (16عاما) اصيب بعيار ناري في البطن خلال مواجهات وقعت بين الشرطة الاسرائيلية وفلسطينيين في حي سلوان بالقدس
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]عاجل || في لبنان استعدادات الان للخروج الى منطقة النقب حوالي 30 الف شخص
والاردن أكثر من 15 الالاف شخص يحتشدون الان في منطقة الكرامة في غور الاردن والعدد في إزدياد
ومظاهرة مليونية في ميدان التحرير والمتظاهرون يتوجهون للقنصلية الأسرائيلية الأن
واستعدادات لمظاهرات يوم الأحد في كل اوروبا وتركيا دعما للانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]

الآن || مواجهات عنيفة في مدينة القدس إصابة 25 مقدسي برصاص الإحتلال بعضهم إصابته خطيرة[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


عاجل || اصابة الشاب "ميلاد أبو عياش" من رأس العامود برصاص" الدمدم" المتفجر في البطن، وإصابته حرجة جدا حيث يجرى له عملية جراحية في مستشفى المقاصد الخيري
الإحتلال يعتقل ٢١ مقدسيا خلال المواجهات الدائرة في المدينة المقدسة

[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


شباب 15 مايو : اعتصام ومبيت والإنطلاق صباحا صوب الحدود الفلسطينية

اعلن شباب 15 مايو عن استمرارهم بالإعتصام والمبيت في ساحة مسجد الجامعة الأردنية تحضيرا للإنطلاق  السبت في تمام الساعه 9 صباحا صوب الحدود الفلسطينية – جسر الملك حسين للإعتصام تأكيدا على حق العودة لجماهير الشعب الفلسطيني ورفض الشعب لمؤامرة الوطن البديل .

وتوافد مئات الشباب للمشاركة وتسجيل اسمائهم في مسيرة العوده والتحرير التي ستنطلق  السبت .كما دعوا الشباب  للإنضمام للشباب المعتصمين  .[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

* فيديو يُظهر تجمع عشرات الالاف بمنطقة الكرامة بالاردن لدعم الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة صباح اليوم الجمعة ..*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


يحتشد الآن عشرات الآلاف من الأردنيين والفلسطينيين المهرجرين من ديارهم في منطقة الكرامة في الأردن على بعد أقل من كيلومتر واحد من حدود في فلسطين ، حيث شهدت كافة منطقة الكرامة وكافة الطرق المؤدية أليها اكتظاظا كبيرا وحالة من الاختناقات المرورية غير الاعتيادية حيث توجهت اللاف المركبات الى الموقع للمشاركة في المسيرة المليونية التي دعت اليها النقابات المهنية ونشطاء على موقع التواصل الإجتماعي الفيس بوك ..
وكان مواطنون من مختلف محافظات المملكة التقوا في نقاط محددة سلفا ،انطلقوا بمواكب جماعية باتجاه منطقة الكرامة للمشاركة بالمسيرة المليونية التي تطالب بحق العودة وتحمل رسالة واضحة الى كافة الانظمة السياسية بالمنطقة وكافة القوى الفاعلة في المجتمع الدولي وفوق كل ذلك للكيان الصهيوني المحتل ان الشعب الفلسطيني لن يتنازل عن حق العودة ولن يقل باي صيغة تسوية يتم فيها التنازل عن هذا الحق ..
كما نفذ الآلاف اعتصاما حاشدا أمام مسجد الجامعة الأردنية وذلك للتأكيد على حق العودة .. و هتف المشاركون بالاعتصام ضد العدو الصهيوني مطالبين الجميع بالتمسك بحق العودة ورفض كافة الصيغ التفريطية بهذا الحق المقدس ..
وفي وسط البلد خرج الآلاف في مسيرة من المسجد الحسيني الى ساحة النخيل في رأس العين وحمل المتظاهرون شعارات تدعو للعودة وتدين الاعتداءات الاسرائيلية على الشعب الفلسطيني الأعزل في الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة وقطاع غزة وشهدت المسيرة مشاركة واسعة من القيادات السياسية والحزبية والنيابية.
وحمل الشباب يافطات تحمل شعارات لأنهاء ذكرى النكبة ..لا تنازل عن حق العودة... فلسطين ستتحرر ونحن من سيحررها .. لن ابقى لأجئ 15/5/ لا للتطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني.
وعلت حناجر المتظاهرين :
الشعب يريد العودة إلى فلسطين
الشعب يريد انهاء ذكرى النكبة
على القدس رايحين شهداء بالملايين
مكتوب على المسدس حق العودة مقدس
لا احزاب ولا نقابات قرفنا قرفنا خطابات
مين قال الشعب مات هو بناضل بالشتات
يا صهيوني صبرك صبرك والله لنيجي نحفر قبرك
فلسطين عربية .. اردنية فلسطينية .. شعب واحد مش شعبين .. ومطالبنا شرعية
من عمان لجنين شعب واحد مش شعبين[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*الالاف يتوجهون الى الكرامة مطالبين بحق العودة بعد مرور 63 عاماً على النكبة.. تقرير مصور من زاد الأردن*

* انطلقت من امام مجمع النقابات المهنية اليوم الجمعة، مسيرة اطلق عليها مسيرة العودة الى الشونة الجنوبية حيث نصب شهداء الكرامة، لاقامة كرنفال شعبي للتأكيد على حق العودة ورفض مشاريع توطين اللاجئين الفلسطينيين.*
* يشار الى ان اللجنة التحضيرية لفعاليات احياء ذكرى النكبة التي ستقام على مدار ثلاثة ايام ابتداء من اليوم الجمعة، اجمع قياديوها على حق اللاجئين بالعودة ورفض مؤامرات التوطين والمشاريع الصهيونية لتنفيذ مخطط الوطن البديل.*

* وتوافد الآلاف من المواطنين للتجمع في موقع معركة الكرامة بالشونة الجنوبية بمناسبة الذكرى ألـ 63 للنكبة الفلسطينية، بمشاركة من الأحزاب السياسية واللجان الشعبية وكافة الاطياف السياسية، والذين قدموا بحافلات خصصت لنقلهم من جميع محافظات المملكة تلبية لنداء حقهم المشروع بالعودة.*

* ورفع المشاركون شعارات.. نعم لحق العودة.. لا للتوطين والوطن البديل ...*

* ويتكاتف المشاركين بالمطالبة بحق العودة وادانة كل المشاريع و المعاهدات والاتفاقيات التي تنتقص من حق الشعب الفلسطين رافضي كل اشكال التوطين و التطبيع مع العدو الصهيوني، مؤكدين بذات الوقت على التمسك باستقلالية وعروبة الاردن والالتفاف حول القيادة الهاشمية صفاً واحداً في وجه التهديدات بالوطن البديل.*

* وكان ناشطون وممثلون عن القوى السياسية والمعارضة والنقابات المهنية ومواطنون قد شاركوا اليوم بعد صلاة الجمعة، بمسيرة بمناسبة الذكرى الثالثة والستين للنكبة الفلسطينية الاولى انطلقت من امام المسجد الحسيني الكبير الى ساحة امانة عمان الكبرى.*

* واكد المشاركون في المسيرة على حق العودة للشعب الفلسطيني وحق تقرير مصيره في دولة مستقلة عاصمتها القدس .*
* وطالب المشاركون الذين حملوا الإعلام الأردنية والفلسطينية وصور جلالة الملك عبدالله المجتمع الدولي، بالوقوف الى جانب الشعب الفلسطيني ووقف الغطرسة والعدوان الإسرائيلي على الأرض والإنسان الفلسطيني .*

* وقالت الامين العام الأول لحزب الشعب الديمقراطي الأردني حشد والناطق الرسمي باسم لجنة التنسيق العليا الأحزاب المعارضة النائبة عبلة ابو علبة ان كل المؤشرات تؤكد بان الشعب الفلسطيني لا بد أن ينتصر في حربه مع العدو نحو استعادة حقة التاريخي في فلسطين، مشيدة بالخطوات الأولى على طريق الوحدة الوطنية الفلسطينية.*

* وأضافت ابو علبة ان الشعبين الأردني والفلسطيني لن يقبلا بديلا عن الحقوق الوطنية بالعودة، والدولة الفلسطينية المستقلة، على ارض فلسطين وعاصمتها القدس، مؤكدة ان آلاف الأردنيين الذين يتظاهرون اليوم في كل مساحات الوطن، لن يقبلوا بتمرير مخططات العدو الصهيوني وقادته، وهم يجاهرون صباح مساء ضد عودة الفلسطينيين إلى الوطن والديار.*

* وحيت صمود المعتقلين والمناضلين الأردنيين والشهداء الأردنيين الأحرار على ارض فلسطين منذ الشهيد الاول كايد مفلح العبيدات واحمد ألمجالي الى كل الشهداء الأردنيين الأطهار.*

* وطالب الأمين العام لحزب الجبهة الاردنية الموحدة امجد المجالي الحكومة الاردنية باعادة النظر في اتفاقية وادي عربة التي التزم في بنودها الاردن ولم تلتزم بها اسرائيل.*

* وقال المجالي ان فلسطين هي قبلة المسلمين الاولى وهي دارنا ودرب انتصارنا وهي الدم والدموع وقلب الامة العربية.*

* واكد رئيس مجلس حق العودة طلعت ابو حاشية بانه لا بديل عن حق عودة الشعب الفلسطيني الى ارضه ووطنه، مستعرضا المجازر الصهيونية التي ارتكبتها العصابات الصهيونية في ارض فلسطين العربية امام مسمع ومشهد المجتمع الدولي .*

* وقال الدكتور حكمت القطارنة ان الشعبين الاردني والفلسطيني ملتحمان في مستقبل ومصير واحد، معبرا عن شوقه الى القدس وارض فلسطين الطهور .*

* كما نفذ المئات من شباب ١٥ ايار اعتصاما حاشدا امام مسجد الجامعة الاردنية في الجبيهة وذلك للتأكيد على حق العودة ..وهتف المشاركون بالاعتصام ضد العدو الصهيوني مطالبين الجميع بالتمسك بحق العودة ورفض كافة الصيغ التفريطية بهذا الحق المقدس .. وتوجه المعتصمون من امام مسجد الجامعة الى البوابة الرئيسة للجامعة الاردنية وهناك سيمضون سحابة اليوم وسيتوجهون ليلا الى الكرامة للانضمام لمئات الالاف من المعتصمون هناك للمطالبة بحق العودة .*

* والى ذات شهدت كافة منطقة الكرامة وكافة الطرق المؤدية اليها اكتظاظا كبيرا وحالة من الاختناقات المرورية غير الاعتيادية حيث توجهت اللاف المركبات الى الموقع للمشاركة في المسيرة المليونية التي دعت اليها النقابات المهنية وعدد اخر من الشباب والنشطاء على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيس بوك .. وتركزت الاختناقات المرورية في نقاط التفتيش المتواجدة بكثافة على مداخل البلدة الاردنية الوادعة ..*

* وكان مواطنون من مختلف محافظات المملكة التقوا في نقاط محددة سلفا ،انطلقوا بمواكب جماعية باتجاه منطقة الكرامة للمشاركة بالمسيرة المليونية التي تطالب بحق العودة وتحمل رسالة واضحة الى كافة الانظمة السياسية بالمنطقة وكافة القوى الفاعلة في المجتمع الدولي وفوق كل ذلك للكيان الصهيوني المحتل ان الشعب الفلسطيني لن يتنازل عن حق العودة ولن يقل باي صيغة تسوية يتم فيها التنازل عن هذا الحق ..*




*














*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*تقرير عن فعاليات الاسكندريه اليوم فى جمعه النفير
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


العشرات في ميدان التحرير يتأهبون للتحرك إلى رفح المصرية[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]وصلنا من القدس : اعتدت قوة من عناصر شرطة الاحتلال الإسرائيلي بعد منتصف الليلة الماضية على حارس المسجد الأقصى المبارك مهند إدريس بوحشية خلال أدائه لعمله داخل المسجد ما اضطر الحراس لنقله بسيارة إسعاف إلى مستشفى المقاصد الخيرية بحي جبل الطور لتلقي العلاج.

ووصل مدير عام دائرة الأوقاف الشيخ عزام الخطيب التميمي إلى مكان الحادث مستنكرًا ومستهجنًا اعتداء عناصر الشرطة الإسرائيلية على الحارس[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
عاجل :: استشهاد الفتى ميلاد سعيد عياش



اعلن عن استشهاد الفتى ميلاد سعيد عياش 17 عاما والذي أُصيب برصاص مُتفجر  في أسفل بطنه عصر يوم جمعة النفير في حي بطن الهوى ببلدة سلوان، وقد أدت  اصابته الى تفجير الشرايين والامعاء الدقيقة والغليظة ونزيف حاد في الدم  وقد كان قد اجري له عملية جراحية في مستشفى المقاصد ولكنه قد فارق الحياة  وانتقل الى الرفيق الاعلى.

وسيشيع جثمانه بعد صلاة الظهر مباشرة اليوم السبت .*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]




مليونية الإنتفاضة والوحدة الوطنية | بعد ظهر اليوم من ميدان التحرير[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


دعا رئيس الحكومة الفلسطينية بغزة إسماعيل هنية إلى أداء صلاة الفجر في مساجد الضفة الغربية وقطاع غزة فجر غد الأحد في الذكرى الـ63 لنكبة الشعب الفلسطيني والدعاء بتفريج الكرب وإنهاء الاحتلال.
وستكون الصلاة المركزية في قطاع غزة في المسجد العمري وسط غزة حيث سيؤمها هنية.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


توجه صباح اليوم المئات من المواطنين الأردنيين الذين انطلقوا من أمام مسجد الجامعة الاردنية في العاصمة عمان باتجاه الحدود الاردنية الفلسطينية وتحديدا باتجاه"معبر الملك الحسين" تلبية لدعوات إحياء ذكرى النكبة ودعم الانتفاضة الثالثة .
وعلت حناجر المشاركين بالعديد من الهتافات التي أكدت حق العودة ورفض فكرة الوطن البديل وتنوعت اعمار المشاركين ما بين شباب وشيوخ وصغار سن .
ومن المتوقع أن يقضي المشاركون ليلتهم الأحد بالقرب من جسر الملك حسين ليتوجهوا صباح الاحد سيرا على الاقدام باتحاه الحدود الفلسطينية للتاكيد على حق العودة في احياء ذكرى النكبة ٦٣ .[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

**



* انطلقت قبل قليل مسيرة عائد الى يافا والتي تجمع عددا كبيرا من الشباب العرب الذين يجوبون شوارع يافا. وفي المسيرة تتعالى اصوات الجماهير بترديد الاناشيد الفلسطينية،*
* ويذكر ان المسيرة تضم شبابا من جميع الاحزاب السياسية داخل الاراضي المحتلة عام 48.*

* عدد من نشيطي اليسار الإسرائيلي في المسيرة*
* ويشارك المئات من وجهاء وأهالي المدينة وخارجها ونشيطي اليسار الإسرائيلي ومتضامنين من العراقيب واللد والرملة في المسيرة التي انطلقت من امام مبنى بلدية يافا سابقاً لتجوب شوارع ومفترقات المدينة.*

* يافا لم تشهد مسيرة في ذكرى النكبة من قبل تطالب بضرورة عودة اللاجئين لوطنهم*
* واعتبرت المسيرة تاريخية من حيث النوعية سيما وأن المدينة لم تشهد مسيرة في ذكرى النكبة من قبل تطالب بضرورة عودة لاجئي يافا إلى وطنهم، حيث ستصل المسيرة إلى حديقة العجمي وهناك ستقام بعض الفقرات الفنية المختلفة.*
* يشار إلى أن المسيرة دعت إليها حركة الشبيبة اليافية وتقام بمناسبة الذكرى الـ63 للنكبة الفلسطينية، وتعتبر الأولى من نوعها في مدينة يافا.*




** 
*

*

*







*

*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


الضفة المحتلة | فلسطين
برنامج المظاهرات والمسيرات في يوم ذكرى النكبة الفلسطينية الـ63
أماكن التجمع للإنطلاق في المسيرات

نابلس المحتلة : غداً الساعة الواحدة ظهراً التجمع على الدوار والانطلاق في المسيرة وصولاً لحاجز حوارة
تكون المظاهرات غداً في رام الله وبيت لحم على الشكل التالي
1- حاجز قلنديا منطقة القدس الساعة 11 صباحاً
2- حاجز عوفر منطقة رام الله الساعة 2 ظهراً
3- الولجة( مسجد عين الجويزة ) منطقة بيت لحم الساعة 10
الخليل : دوار ابن رشد الساعة 1
قلقيلية: التجمع في ساحة أبو علي ومن ثم التوجه الى حاجز الدي سي او الشمالي

اماكن التجمع في القدس المحتلة الساعة 11 ظهرا :
العيزرية -ابوديس
*مكان الانطلاق من جامعة القدس والتوجه الى منطقة كبسه

راس العمود -الطور
* الانطلاق من راس العمود والشياح الى مفرق كبسة
الجهة الثانية للجدار

قلنديا -كفر عقب -الرام
التجمع عند سوبر ماركت يافا التوجه الى جدار الفصل -حاجز قلنديا[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


عاجل || العريش: تنطلق مسيرة العودة بمدينة العريش المصرية من مسجد الرفاعى الساعة 7:00 صباحاً بأتجاه غزة وستمر بإذن الله تعالى بشكل قانونى تماماً من معبر رفح المصرى لأن كل من سيشارك بها فلسطينيون[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=right]*تقرير ..


رعب في إسرائيل من* ‬الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة


بصلاة فجر مليونية اليوم الجمعة يستعد الشباب في* ‬العالم العربي للبدء في فاعليات الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة التي يدعو لها عدد من الشباب عبر صفحة علي الفيس بوك بعنوان* "‬الانتفاضة الفلسطينية الثالثة* " ‬منذ أكثر من شهرين*. ‬وهي الصفحة البديلة التي حلت محل الصفحة الأولي للانتفاضة التي أغلقها المسئولون عن الفيس بوك في التاسع والعشرين من مارس الماضي بعد ضغوط إسرائيلية ومنظمات يهودية حول العالم ورفع إسرائيل*  ‬لدعوي قضائية ضد مؤسس الفيس بوك تطالبه بدفع تعويض بليون دولار*. ‬وبين الرعب الإسرائيلي الذي عبر عنه عدد من الكتاب الإسرائيليين في صحفهم اليومية وحالة التأهب التي تعيشها الدول العربية استعداد لبدء الانتفاضة تحدثنا مع مؤسس صفحة الانتفاضة علي الفيس بوك والمشرف العام عليها*. ‬نور الدين محمود وهو المسئول عن فاعليات الانتفاضة في مصر*. ‬جاءت فكرة إنشاء الصفحة عقب نجاح الثورة المصرية ثم انضم لهم عدد كبير من شباب فلسطين وتونس والمغرب وقطر والأردن واستقطبت الآلاف من الشباب حول العالم*. ‬وكان الهدف من انشاء الصفحة هو إحياء القضية الفلسطينية في* ‬نفوس الشباب العربي* ‬والرأي* ‬العام العالمي*  ‬علي القضية الفلسطينية*. ‬وأضاف بأنهم بعد حذف الصفحة الأولي عقب إنشائها ب* ‬20* ‬يوما فقط قرروا علي الفور إنشاء الصفحة الحالية التي* ‬وصل عدد المشاركين فيها ل350* ‬ألف مشترك في* ‬فترة وجيزة*. ‬وحول تحفظ البعض علي موعد الانتفاضة نظرا للأحداث التي* ‬تمر بها مصر وحالة عدم الاستقرار التي* ‬تعيشها العديد من الدول العربية*  . ‬يري نور الدين أن ما* ‬يحدث في* ‬مصر هو نتاج للتأثير الناجح الذي* ‬أحدثته الدعوة للإنتفاضة* ..‬وهو ما تخشاه إسرائيل وتحدثت مرارا أنها ستحاربه بطرقها الخاصة*..‬واعتقد أنها تحرك قوي داخلية من فلول النظام السابق كي* ‬تحدث الفتن بين الشعب المصري* ‬كي* ‬نعدل عن فكرة دعم القضية الفلسطينية*. ‬وحول دور الإعلام العربي* ‬في* ‬دعم هذه الانتفاضة* ‬يقول بأنه كانت هناك حالة من التجاهل داخل الإعلام العربي* ‬لهذه الدعوة والذي* ‬استمر لبعض الوقت مع صفحة الإنتفاضة الثالثة ولكن الآن الوضع أصبح مختلفا والمواقف تحولت إلي مواقف أكثر إيجابية تجاه القضية الفلسطينية*.‬
علي عكس الاعلام الاسرائيلي بالطبع الذي يهتم بكل ما ينشر عن الانتفاضة*. ‬وأضاف بأنهم يستعدون لإطلاق شبكة تواصل اجتماعية عربية فجر اليوم وستكون بإسم* " ‬مدينتي*" ‬وهي مرحلة انتقالية حتي يتم الاستغناء عن الفيس بوك تدريجيا وهو موقع يمكنه التعامل مع جميع المواقع الاجتماعية وسنطلق النسخة النهائية في الأول من رمضان القادم*. ‬وأشار أن هناك لجانا تحضيرية في كل الدول العربية وأن الانتفاضة سلمية سواء في الدول العربية أو داخل فلسطين* ..‬وستبدأ بصلاة فجر مليونية فجر اليوم ثم مسيرة مليونية في ميدان التحرير عقب صلاة الجمعة وغدا السبت ستكون هناك حملة توعية في الشوارع وتعريف بالقضية الفلسطينية.ويوم الأحد سنتوجه جميعا للتظاهر أمام السفارة الإسرائيلية وستكون مطالبنا هي إنهاء التطبيع مع العدو الإسرائيلي وخلال الثلاثة أيام سنجمع التبرعات للقوافل التي سنرسلها لاحقا لفلسطين وكل هذا يأتي بالتنسيق مع المجلس العسكري والقوات المسلحة.وفي النهاية يؤكد نور الدين انه سعيد بالفعل مع الوعي الذي أصبح لدي عدد كبير من الشباب حول القضية الفلسطينية خاصة الشباب صغير السن الذي لم يكن يعرف شيئا عن فلسطين* . ‬وأتمني أن نخرج بلجان عربية لنؤسس معا كيانا سياسيا قد يكون منظمة أو هيئة دولية هدفها العمل من أجل القضية الفلسطينية.فبداية العمل الحقيقي ستكون بعد يوم الأحد*.‬*[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


عاجل || وصل الى قطاع غزة 150 متضامن اجنبي من جنسيات مختلفة للمشاركة في فعاليات مسيرة العودة المقدسة[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=right]انخفاض البورصة الإسرائيلية مع اقتراب موعد الانتفاضة الفلسطينية



اقتراب موعد الانتفاضة انعكس على أداء بورصة تل أبيب خلال نهاية جلسته يوم 12 مايو الماضى، ليسجل حالة هبوط تام على كافة مؤشراتها؛ حيث أغلق مؤشر "TA-25" منخفضاً بنسبة 0.77%، وأغلق مؤشر "TA-100" منخفضاً أيضاً بنسبة 0.75%، فى حين أغلق المؤشر التكنولوجى بانخفاض نسبته 1.51%، فضلاً عن إغلاق مؤشر الاتصالات بنسبة هبوط 1.27%، ومؤشر البترول بانخفاض بنسبة 0.62%.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=right]اللواء منير المقدح : مسيرات الغد بداية نهاية دولة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين




تتسارع وتيرة التحضيرات في المخيمات الفلسطينية في جنوب لبنان عشية مسيرة "العودة" المقررة غدا الأحد والتي ستنطلق، في الذكرى السنوية الثالثة والستين للنكبة، من المخيمات والتجمعات الفلسطينية لتصل إلى نقطتين على الحدود اللبنانية الجنوبية.
وستنطلق المسيرة الأولى عند "مارون الراس" حيث سيقام مهرجان خطابي، والثانية عند معبر الناقورة حيث سيسلم وفد فلسطيني مذكرة للأمم المتحدة تؤكد على تمسك الفلسطينيين بحق العودة إلى وطنهم.
قائد المقرّ العام لحركة "فتح" في مخيم عين الحلوة اللواء منير المقدح قال إنّ "أكثر من 50 ألفا سيشاركون في مسيرة العودة"، لافتاً إلى أنها "المرة الأولى التي تحصل فيها مثل هذه المسيرة للتأكيد على أنه مهما طال الإحتلال الإسرائيلي فإنه لن يستطيع أن يمحو فلسطين من الذاكرة"، معربا عن إيمانه بأنّ "هذه المسيرة ستكون بداية نهاية دولة إسرائيل على أرض فلسطين".
وإذ لفت إلى أن "القوى الأمنية اللبنانية أخذت علماً بالمسيرة التي ستتزامن مع مسيرات في "دول الطوق" في كل سوريا والأردن ومصر بالإضافة إلى غزة والضفة"، أضاف المقدح مشددًا على أنّ "قلق العدو الإسرائيلي من المسيرة هو هدفنا"، وأكد في هذا السياق على "وجوب إبقاء العدو متوتراً لإحقاق الحق الفلسطيني والعربي والعودة الى الوطن".
من جهتها، أفادت مصادر اللجنة المنظمة للمسيرة أن "التحضيرات متواصلة لإنجاح برنامج مسيرة العودة"، وقدّرت أن "يشارك من مخيمات صيدا والجنوب وإقليم الخروب 300 باص"، مشيرة في الوقت عينه إلى "مشكلة طرأت على صعيد تأمين الباصات نظرًا للعدد الكبير المشارك في المسيرة، لكنّ اللجنة المنظمة تجري اتصالاتها في سبيل حل هذه المسألة".[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]


عاجل ||
قرر شباب 15 مايو نقل فعالياتهم احياء لذكرى النكبة من منطقة الكرامة الى ساحة مسجد الكالوتي قرب السفارة الاسرائيلية في عمان ، بعد الاعتداء عليهم من مجهولين ومنع الاجهزة الامنية من اقترابهم من الحدود .

وكان مجهولون اعتدوا على شباب 15 مايو أثناء تنظيمهم مسيرة العودة في الكرامة بالاغوار الوسطى السبت ، فيما اعتدى مجهولون مباشرة  على الزميلة الصحافية مراسلة قناة القدس رشا الوحش، وعلى زميلها المصور الزميل عبدالله الرواشدة، لدى تغطيتهما وقائع اعتداء على المتظاهرين في مسيرة العودة في منطقة الكرامة

وقالت الوحش " تعرضت للضرب مع زميلي الرواشدة من قبل مواطنين استقدمتهم الأجهزة الأمنية للاشتباك معنا وترهيبنا، كما شارك بالاعتداء علينا رجال أمن بلباس مدني".

وأوضحت "الاعتداء علينا تم بعد أن صورنا مشاهد للاعتداء على شباب من المشاركين بالمسيرة".

وتابعت قولها "بعد ذلك تجمع حولنا ما يقارب 30 شخصا من مكان المنطقة، وبعضهم أجزم أنه من الأجهزة الأمنية بلباس مدني وقاموا بالاعتداء علينا وتكسير الكاميرا ومحاولة انتزاع الشريط الذي التقطنا به كل ما جرى، ورغم محاولتنا الطلب من الأمن مساعدتنا إلا أنهم لم يفعلوا شيئا ولم يقوموا بحمايتنا وشعرت بأنهم متواطؤون ضدنا".

ودان نقيب الصحفيين طارق المومني الاعتداء الذي تعرض له طاقم قناة القدس.

وقال ان هذا الاعتداء المستنكر والمستهجن يشكل انتهاكا لحرية الصحافة, ومنعا للطاقم الذي كان يقوم بواجبه المهني من تغطية الحدث , فضلا عن تناقضه مع مسيرة الاصلاح التي ينتهجها الاردن في شتى المجالات,وحق الناس في التعبير.
ودعا الاجهزة الامنية المعنية الى الكشف عن الفاعلين ومحاسبتهم , مثلما دعا الى ضرورة توفير الحماية للصحفيين والاعلاميين اثناء تغطية الاحداث والنشاطات المماثلة وتفهم دورهم المهني الذي يهدف الى ايصال الرسالة الى الناس .


وأدان مركز حماية وحرية الصحفيين الاعتداء الذي تعرضت له  الوحش والمصور الصحفي الزميل عبد الله الرواشدة ..

وطالب المركز الحكومة في بيان صادر عنه بتحمل مسؤوليتها في توفير الحماية للصحفيين ومساءلة من يقومون بالاعتداء عليهم.

وقال المركز "أن حوادث الاعتداء على الصحفيين منذ بدء الحراك الشعبي المطالب بالإصلاح تزايدت مشيرا إلى أن بعض هذه الاعتداءات تمت على أيدي الأجهزة الأمنية وبعضها الآخر قام به مدنيين لا تعرف هويتهم، إلا أن جميعها حدثت تحت مرأى ومسمع مسؤولين أمنيين".

وأضاف المركز أن مسؤولية الحكومة وأجهزتها المكلفة بإنفاذ القانون هي توفير الحماية للصحفيين أثناء تغطيتهم  للأحداث وهو ما تكفله التشريعات الوطنية والمعاهدات الدولية التي وقع وصادق عليها الأردن.[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]الإنتفاضة الفلسطينية 2011 تبدأ من القدس

شاهد ألبوم الصور من هنا[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

* صـــور / صــلاة الفجر بالمسجد العمري التي دعى لها ابو العبد هنية الاحد 15-5-2011**









*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*
تقرير مُفصل حول أحداث منطقة الكرامة يوم أمس || التغطية مستمرة على مدار الساعة عبر مراسل راديو الحصن اف ام من هنا

فرقت قوات الأمن العام والدرك بالقوة مسيرة "حق العودة" التي نفذها شباب "15 أيار"، في منطقة الكرامة مساء أمس، بإطلاق الغازات المسيلة للدموع واستخدام الهراوات، ما أسفر عن وقوع عشرات الإصابات وحالات الاختناق بين المشاركين، واعتقال عدد منهم.

وجرى احتكاك بين عدد من أبناء الشونة الجنوبية وبعض المشاركين في المسيرة، الذين تجمعوا في ساحة الجندي المجهول، حيث قامت قوات الأمن بالتدخل
 والتفريق بين المتشاجرين، وأطلقت القنابل المسيلة للدموع.

وأشار شهود عيان إلى تعرض أجهزة وسيارات بعض الفضائيات إلى أضرار.
ومنعت قوات الأمن وصول المسيرة التي انطلقت من محافظات عدة من المملكة إلى معبر جسر الملك حسين لليوم الثاني على التوالي، إحياء لذكرى النكبة الثالثة والستين، فيما وقعت مناوشات عدة خلال محاولات المشاركين تجاوز منطقة ساحة الجندي المجهول في منطقة الكرامة، على مدار نحو ثلاث ساعات.

وشارك في المسيرة التي تحولت إلى اعتصام في ساحة الجندي المجهول، ما يقارب الألفي ناشط وعشرات العائلات الأردنية من ائتلاف 15 أيار، إضافة إلى 40 من الناشطين الأتراك، و4 من الناشطين القادمين من البرازيل، فيما قدرت بعض مصادر من الائتلاف عدد المشاركين بثلاثة آلاف مشارك.

وانهالت قوات الدرك على المشاركين بالضرب واطلقت قنابل الغاز المسيلة للدموع، ، فيما قام عدد من أهالي الشونة الجنوبية بتحطيم سيارات الناشطين، ونثر زجاج السيارات على جوانب الشوارع المحيطة بالساحة.
كما صادرت قوات الأمن عددا من كاميرات القنوات الفضائية.

وحاول المشاركون في الاعتصام السير مرارا باتجاه الأراضي الفلسطينية المحتلة والوصول إلى جسر الملك حسين، غير أن قوات الأمن والدرك فرضت طوقا أمنيا لمنع المشاركين من التقدم، الأمر الذي رفضه بعض المتظاهرين، محاولين اختراق الطوق الأمني، ما أدى إلى حدوث تدافع واحتكاكات بين الطرفين.

في الأثناء، قام عدد من شبان المنطقة، المناوئين للاعتصام، بالاعتداء على المشاركين، بقذف الحجارة والاشتباك معهم، وإطلاق العيارات النارية، إضافة الى تحطيم سيارة بث تلفزيوني لمحطة "رؤيا" الأردنية، ومصادرة وتحطيم عدد من الكاميرات التلفزيونية على مرأى من قوات الأمن التي حاولت منعهم من دون جدوى.‎ 
كما تعرضت سيارة مراسل موقع الجزيرة نت الزميل محمد النجار، إلى التحطيم على أيدي مجموعات مجهولة.

وهتف المتظاهرون بشعارات تطالب بطرد السفير الإسرائيلي وإلغاء معاهدة وادي عربة، ورفض الوطن البديل، والمطالبة بحق العودة، مطالبين قوات الأمن العام بالسماح لهم بالتوجه نحو المناطق الحدودية‎، ومرددين "شعب واحد لا شعبين هيك علمنا أبو حسين".
وأكدت مصادر في مستشفى الشونة الجنوبية أن "جميع المصابين حالتهم جيدة، وقد غادروا المستشفى باستثناء اثنين من أفراد الأمن العام جرى تحويلهم الى مستشفى المدينة الطبية‎ في عمان".

وكان شباب 15 أيار أكدوا "سلمية مسيرتهم"، حيث قال أحد الناشطين في الائتلاف نهاد زهير إن الغاية من تنفيذ الفعالية، تأتي ردا على محاولات طمس ذكرى النكبة الفلسطينية.
في المقابل، أكد مشاركون في الاعتصام نيتهم الوصول إلى الأراضي المحتلة "للجهاد والاستشهاد في سبيل الله"، ودحر الاحتلال الصهيوني أسوة بالثورات العربية.

وقال الناشط التركي نور الدين شيرن، القادم على رأس وفد تركي يضم 30 ناشطا، إن مجموعته لبت دعوة المشاركة، من خلال التواصل عبر مواقع التواصل على الفيسبوك ومواقع أخرى، مشيرا الى أنهم بصدد التوجه لمشاركة الفلسطينيين إحياء ذكرى النكبة في مدينة رام الله خلال الأسبوع الحالي.

واعتبر شيرن القادم من مدينة اسطنبول التركية، أن المشاركة في دعم القضية الفلسطينية، ودعم حق العودة، هي قضية أسياسية يسعى الناشطون الأتراك إلى تقديم مزيد من الدعم والمساندة لها.
وتعرضت حافلة الناشطين الأتراك خلال الاعتصام الى التحطيم والاعتداء من شبان من منطقة الكرامة المحيطة خلال الاشتباكات.

بدورها، انتقدت الناشطة الأردنية عبير الجمال غياب أحزاب المعارضة والحركة الإسلامية والناشطين الأردنيين البارزين، وإحجامهم عن المشاركة في المسيرة، على الرغم من توجيه الدعوات لهم.
واعتبرت الجمال أن المسيرة هي وسيلة لتحقيق غاية على المدى الطويل، وإرسال رسالة للاحتلال (الإسرائيلي) قوامها تمسك الفلسطينيين في الشتات بحق العودة إلى فلسطين، ورفض دعوات الوطن البديل.
ورفض الشاب إيهاب محمود إلصاق التهم بأهالي منطقة الكرامة، برفضهم لاعتصام الائتلاف، مشيرا إلى أن من ألقى الحجارة على الناشطين هم مجموعة من "البلطجية"، ولا علاقة لهم بأهالي المنطقة.
إلى ذلك، شارك في الاعتصام وفد برازيلي يضم أربعة من الناشطين القادمين من العاصمة البرازيلية للمشاركة في مسيرات حق العودة التي انطلقت في عدد من الدول العربية

وقال الناشط البرازيلي محمد القادري، العضو في الجبهة البرازيلية للدفاع عن فلسطين، إن الوفد في طريقه الى مدينة رام الله الفلسطينية للمشاركة في إحياء ذكرى النكبة، مشيرا الى أن مشاركتهم في اعتصام الكرامة جاء تلبية لدعوة من ناشطين أردنيين.

واعتبر القادري أن تنظيم الاعتصام أو المسيرة بات حقا من حقوق الفلسطينين للدفاع عن قضيتهم، في الوقت الذي استطاعت فيه ثورات عربية تحقيق طموحاتها بالحرية.

وفي ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس نفذ المشاركون في مسيرة الكرامة وقفة احتجاجية أمام مسجد الكالوتي في منطقة الرابية على خلفية أحداث "الكرامة"، فيما سينفذون اعتصاما أمام مجمع النقابات المهنية في الساعة الثالثة من عصر اليوم.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*


ذكرت يومية الدستور أن المواطن الاردني قيس سليمان جبر ابو الهيجا استشهد امس برصاص الاحتلال الاسرائيلي خلال مشاركته بمسيرة في منطقة مجدل شمس في هضبة الجولان السورية المحتلة احياء لذكرى النكبة.

والشهيد ابو الهيجا مواطن اردني متزوج ولديه طفلان ويقيم وعائلته في محافظة الزرقاء وكان في زيارة الى سوريا وشارك في مسيرة امس التي انطلقت من الاراضي السورية احياء لذكرى النكبة.
وقد جرى تسليم جثمان الشهيد ابو الهيجا الى السلطات السورية التي قامت بدورها بتشييعه الى مقبرة الشهداء.*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*


الأمن العام أكدت قبل قليل نه تم ضبط ثلاثة اشخاص حاولوا التسلل في وقت لاحق من خلال جسر الملك حسين الذي يربط الاردن بالاراضي الفلسطينية والتحقيق جار معهم .
ويشار الى أن الأجهزة المعنية قامت بضبط ثمانية أشخاص ظهراليوم حاولوا أيضاً التسلل عبر
منطقة جسر الملك حسين والتحقيق جار معهم*

----------

